

Ask HN: What do you use to manage all your domains and hosting? - sheraz

Doing a little market research here: Those of you who have a lot of projects, domains, and hosting accounts out there -- how do you keep it all managed?<p>I am familiar with a mac app called Domain Brain [1], but I was wondering if there were a SaaS app out there that can alleviate this pain of managing this.<p>[1] - http://domainbrainapp.com/
======
xinternetx
I have a Google Docs spreadsheet with all the server information I need, and
KeePass to store all credentials.

This works for about 10 active projects at various stages in their life
cycles.

